# 1440P Monitor/Gaming/300 Euro



## RavionHD (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde mir gerne ein 1440P Monitor gönnen, maximal 300 Euro, zwischen 24 und maximal 27 Zoll, 60 Hertz reichen, mehr geht sich mit dem Budget sowieso nicht aus.
Wie sieht es mit dem Acer K272HULbmiidp für 289 Euro aus?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2015)

Nimm lieber den Dell U2515H, das hat seinen Grund warum der Acer so billig ist.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Mai 2015)

Wäre kein Problem, kostet ja nur etwas mehr.

Das Ding ist dann aber auch ganz ok, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2015)

Ja ist er, kannst die ja mal die Tests bei Prad und tftcentral durchlesen.


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2015)

Da kann ich nur meine besten Empfehlungen für aussprechen:
QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution II Multi TRUE10 QHD 27zoll 2560x1440 DVI HDMI Monitor | eBay

Natürlich nur sofern du mit Korea kein Problem hast ..


----------



## RavionHD (7. Mai 2015)

Davon habe ich schon gelesen, nur würde mich interessieren wie das mit Versand, Zoll und co ausschaut?
Ansonsten wäre ich da gerne dabei!

Das Koreagerät ist dem Dell dann auch vorzuziehen oder?


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2015)

Versand ist einfach, du bestellst und nach zwei Werktagen ist das Teil schon da. 
Dann musst eben noch Zollgebühren blechen, sind 19% vom Preis. Ich hab damals 316€ insgesamt bezahlt und bisher keinen Cent davon bereut.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Davon habe ich schon gelesen, nur würde mich interessieren wie das mit Versand, Zoll und co ausschaut?
> Ansonsten wäre ich da gerne dabei!
> 
> Das Koreagerät ist dem Dell dann auch vorzuziehen oder?



Ich könnte jetzt was dazu sagen, aber das endet nur wieder im Streit.
Deswegen nur meine kurze persönlich Meinung:
Der Dell ist besser.


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt was dazu sagen, aber das endet nur wieder im Streit.



Man kann auch sachlich streiten 
Begründe bitte warum der Dell besser ist.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2015)

Volle Ergonomie, wesentlich bessere Garantie, OSD und ein wesentlich besserer Inputlag als die Multivariante des Qnix.
Hinzu kommt eine gute sRGB Abdeckung, eine gute Farbabstimmung und der Support durch Dell.


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2015)

Zumindest beim OSD und Inputlag kann ich Entwarnung geben. Vom Inputlag spüre ich gar nichts und das OSD ist in Deutsch und sehr übersichtlich gehalten.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2015)

Also ist mittlerweile ein OSD implementiert.
Inputlag ist halt ne subjektive Sache und auch vom Verwendungsbereich abhängig.


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2015)

Bei der Multi-Variante war schon immer ein OSD drin 
Nur der mit PLS-Panel, welcher sich auf 120Hz übertakten lässt, hat keins. Doch ich wollte ich lieber ein besseres Panel + die Möglichkeit von 4K-Downsampling. Dann kam Nvidia mit DSR und hat mir die Show gestohlen.
Inputlag kann man testen, ich hatte da mal ein Tool welches das simulierte, doch vergessen wie es heißt ..


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2015)

Es gibt SMTT, bloss braucht man da ne Röhre zum vergleichen.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich tu mir noch immer schwer, gibt es noch ein paar mehr Leute die ihre Meinung sagen könnten?


----------



## Spieler22 (11. Mai 2015)

Ich hab im Moment genau das gleiche Problem. Mein alter Catleap ist nach 2,5Jahren jetzt hopps und ich suche Ersatz. Ein downgrade auf 25" ist iwie ein schlag ins gesicht


----------



## RavionHD (12. Mai 2015)

So,
habe nun den DellU2515H angeschlossen, sieht toll aus, auch das Bild ist top.

Nur eine Frage:
Ich habe das Gefühl dass 1080P auf diesem Monitor nicht so gut aussieht wie 1080P auf meinem altem 23 Zoll Samsung Monitor:
Samsung SyncMaster BX2335 LED 58,4 cm TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Ich habe das Gefühl es fehlt an Farben, aber vielleicht bilde ich es mir nur ein.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2015)

Weil 1080p auf einem 1440p nicht vernünftig skalieren.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil 1080p auf einem 1440p nicht vernünftig skalieren.



Habe ich auch bemerkt.

Mit 16:10 sieht es normal aus.

1440P sieht sowieso zu gut aus als dass ich darauf verzichten würde, ich hoffe mit der neuen AMD Generation ist 1440P/60 Frames dann konstant möglich, aktuell braucht es dafür ja eine TitanX die mir viel zu viel kostet.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2015)

Für 60fps brauchst du doch keine Titan X.
Man muss nicht immer alle Regler stur nach rechts schieben.


----------



## MrRoyale (12. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Habe ich auch bemerkt.
> 
> Mit 16:10 sieht es normal aus.
> 
> 1440P sieht sowieso zu gut aus als dass ich darauf verzichten würde, ich hoffe mit der neuen AMD Generation ist 1440P/60 Frames dann konstant möglich, aktuell braucht es dafür ja eine TitanX die mir viel zu viel kostet.



Hey,

ich wollte mir den auch holen. Was für ne GPU hast du denn?


----------



## RavionHD (12. Mai 2015)

MrRoyale schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich wollte mir den auch holen. Was für ne GPU hast du denn?



GTX970.

@Jom79

Tu ich nicht immer, aber ich meine es wäre schön wenn es möglich wäre.
Für 1440P/60 Frames langt eine einzige GTX970 bei maximalen Details halt nicht.


----------



## Spieler22 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mich für den Qnix Q2710 entschieden. Den kann ich out of the box auf 108Hz übertakten 
Verglichen mit dem Yamakasi Catleap, ist das Panel aber deutlich schlechter was die Weißdarstellung angeht. 
Farben sehen allerdings aus wie geleckt 

Meine GTX 780Ti füttert meinen Monitor bei 1440p mit genügend Bildern. Antialising benutze ich bei dieser Auflösung sowieso nur max 2-fach


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2015)

Schafft er das auch ohne Frameskipping?


----------



## Spieler22 (18. Mai 2015)

Laut diesem lustigen Test, wo er die Kästen ganz schnell durchgeht und meiner 240 fps aufnahme mit dem Iphone ja


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2015)

Du meinst ein Foto mit Langzeitbelichtung.

Edit:
Ahh, interessant was Handy heutzutage alles können.
Also Zeitlupenaufnahme mit Frame per Frame Analyse.


----------



## Spieler22 (18. Mai 2015)

Du kannst ein 240Fps slowmo video machen und gucken ob er jedes kästchen belichtet. Ist meiner Meinung nach sogar effektiver als ein Foto mit Langzeitbelichtung, weil du das sekundenlang reihenlang ansehenkannst


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2015)

Habe schon nen Edit geschrieben.
Kannst du mal nen Video hochladen, würde mich echt mal interessieren wie das aussieht.


----------



## Spieler22 (19. Mai 2015)

Die Videos sind leider recht groß und meine Leitung recht klein. Ich werde mal sehen ob ich morgen den tagüber eins hochgeladen bekomme. 
10 sek video 90mb


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2015)

Ahh, ok.
Dann wäre für sowas ein Foto mit Langzeitbelichtung doch praktischer.


----------



## Spieler22 (19. Mai 2015)

Um sie im Internet zu verteilen schon 
Ich wollte einfach nur mal sehen wie die Iphone Kamera sich schlägt, daher ein Video. Die Belichtungszeit für Fotos kann ich leider nicht einstellen  

Habe übrigens das Video nochmal am Pc ausgewertet und stark stark verlangsamt. Ab und an fehlt mal ein Kasten bei 108Hz. Allerdings ist das auch bei 96, 84, 72 und sogar 60Hz der Fall. Anscheinend spinnt der Browser da ( Firefox, IE, Chrome). Das Bild ist aber zwischen 96Hz und 60 Hz gefühlt sehr viel flüssiger, wenn man z.b. im Windows Fenster schiebt oder auch in Dota, merke ich meiner Meinung nach einen Unterschied. 

Vllt ist Einbildung auch ne Bildung


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2015)

IE konntest du dabei glaube ich eh vergessen.
Wenn bei 60Hz ein Kasten fehlt, ist das Aufnehmen nicht geeignet oder der Monitor ist sehr schlecht.
Bei Chrome geht das ohne Probleme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das auch nur mitm Handy aufgenommen.
Steht aber auch was in der Beschreibung des Tests dazu.


----------



## Spieler22 (19. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich nur n Foto gemacht hätte, hätte ich gesagt 108Hz sind fehlerfrei. Es fehlen wirklich sehr wenige Kästen. Alle 2 Reihen mal einer oder so, der fehlt aber auch bei 60Hz. Ist das n Grund den Verkäufer mal anzuschreiben? Oder ein anderes Kabel zu besorgen? Oder liegt es wirklich am Browser? 
Habe spaßeshalber mal slowmo aufnahme von einem Fenster das ich verschiebe gemacht. 
Der Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 108Hz ist sichtbar. Das Fenster wird viel weniger "hinterhergezogen" und wird geschmeidiger bewegt auch bei stark verlangsamter Wiedergabe


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2015)

Also es sollte schon wie auf meinem Foto aussehen.
Der sagt dann ja auch ob die Messung ok ist.


----------



## Spieler22 (19. Mai 2015)

Ja auf meinem Foto sieht es genauso aus wie auf deinem Foto. Von daher denkt man, ist ja alles in Ordnung. 
Aber wenn man das Slow Mo Video auswertet, fehlen eindeutig Kästen auch bei 60Hz. Dann habe ich mich mal richtig drauf konzentriert und 1 Kasten angestarrt und nach dem xten durchlauf, blieb der dann wirklich mal dunkel. 

Übrigens mit Chrome skippt der die FPS grunsätzlich auf die Hälfte der Bildwiederholungsrate. Im Firefox sagt er mir, dass der Test verbuggt sein könnte und im IE sagt er, dass er ein 100Fps Cap drin hat. Habe mich also auf Firefox und IE bei <96Hz gestützt.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2015)

Dann stimmt aber was nicht bei dir.


----------



## Spieler22 (19. Mai 2015)

Hmm ich bin relativ empfindlich was Ruckler angeht speziell in Spielen, ich werde das mal im Auge behalten. 
Ansonsten schiebe ich das einfach auf diesen Test


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2015)

Meinte auch deinen Rechner, nur dass es keine Missverständnisse gibt.


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Mai 2015)

Habe das jetzt nochmal ausgiebig getestet. Firefox skippt Frames, immer(auch bei 60 Hz )! IE zeigt nur 1/2 der FPS an wenn es über 100hz geht. Chrome zeigt im Vollbild nur 1/2 der FPS an. Chrome im Fenster, aber auf fast komplette Größe gezogen zeigt mir 108HZ ohne Frameskipping an, geprüft mit Fotos und SlowMo Video. Denke mal da ist alles in Butter mit dem Monitor und nur der/die Browser schuld. 
Ich habe aber ein anderes Problem, werde morgen denke ich mal dazu einen Thread aufmachen. 
Das System ist übrigens vor nichtmal ner Woche frisch aufgesetzt.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Mai 2015)

Also bei Chrome funktioniert das bei mir egal ob Vollbild oder Fenster.


----------

